# He can last for hours



## Prudence222 (Jun 25, 2014)

Supposedly the man lasting a long time before climaxing is a desirable thing but not in my case. When we first got married 28 years ago intercourse or me giving him a blow job would last around 15-30 min which was good for me. Now he can last for up to 2 hours. He sometimes is still inside me and just sorta stops for minutes at a time then starts again and I get sore and its hard to stay turned on. He masterbates for this long aswell almost like he's training himself to last longer. I've told him I would have sex more often if it were quicker but he cant seem to come any sooner. Its gotten to the point when he wants to have sex I avoid it because I just cant take it. Any advice?


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

When my husband and I do have sex, it's sort of the same thing. Not for 2 hours but and hour, sometimes an hour and a half. It feels good at first and then it just hurts. He thought I really liked it and that I was supposed to like it. I think he thought when I told him that I didn't that I was just trying to find a way to avoid him. It took him years and reading online to understand.

Maybe he can start by himself and then he can come to get you. Or you can stay with him and do what you like to do by yourself and join in together. 

Is he willing to stop doing anything and just let his libido build up? It could reverse back to normal. Maybe he really likes it now and doesn't want to change. What does he say when you tell him how you feel?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have learned after many years that my wife (and many other women, not necessarily ones I have had sex with) seems to prefer that the actual PIV part of a sexual encounter lasts no more than 15 to 20 minutes. Anything longer than that seems to be uncomfortable for her.

Foreplay and afterplay can go on for a very long time, but I have found there is a point of diminishing returns for intercourse.

Your H seems to have trained himself to last a long time. Assuming he doesn't have a medical issue, or is taking medications that prolong his orgasm, he can also train himself to go quicker. A sex therapist can help if he can't train himself to blow faster.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

An hour and a half? Two hours?

I would not be into that at all. 

"Get off or GET OFF."


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Tell him to start without you and come see you about 20 minutes or so before he's done.

In the meantime, maybe you could enjoy a bath, have your hair done, and meet a girlfriend for a glass of wine. Then you'll both be ready!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you could have him go around the house and secure any loose nails without a hammer


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

keeper63 said:


> I have learned after many years that my wife (and many other women, not necessarily ones I have had sex with) seems to prefer that the actual PIV part of a sexual encounter lasts no more than 15 to 20 minutes. Anything longer than that seems to be uncomfortable for her...
> 
> Foreplay and afterplay can go on for a very long time, *but I have found there is a point of diminishing returns for intercourse*...


:iagree:

Two-hour-long intercourse sessions would not appeal to me at all. In fact, I think I would feel very frustrated that it just goes on and on.

OP, wait until you get several pages of responses here, then show him this thread. I have a feeling most people are going to feel the same as you do. Once he realizes you aren't the only one this doesn't appeal to, perhaps he'll visit the doc and try to get some resolution.

And he definitely needs to cut back on the 2-hour masturbation sessions. This isn't helping his cause at all.


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

The whole thing would be an hour, hour and a half. 10 minutes tops for actual intercourse. Foreplay for an hour is good.

I would take a long bath, maybe read a dirty book and get in the mood. Then go in later and join him.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> In the meantime, maybe you could enjoy a bath, have your hair done, and meet a girlfriend for a glass of wine. Then you'll both be ready!


Watch a movie, too.

I am good with fifteen minutes max. Truly.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Two things that I know affect how long I last, may also help him so you don't get sore...

Have him masturbate earlier in the day, but not to the point of orgasm. He should just do so up to the point where his heart rate is increasing and then stop. He should not be masturbating to orgasm at all IMHO.
I don't know about doing this right before having intercourse, but I do know that if done a few hours to several hours prior certainly ensures a quicker eruption when with my wife.

The other thing that greatly reduces intercourse time is foreplay. The more foreplay, the shorter the intercourse session. 
That's what works for me, but your husband may be different.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Yikes!

It seems TOO much of a good thing no matter what it is, is not good.

Do you think he does this on purpose? If so, yeah, he needs to back off, even though he's a STUD.

I used to be on meds for a while way back that would suppress orgasm in me. I could be hard and go like crazy and please my gf, but couldn't orgasm. It didn't bother me, I still loved sex. But eventually it did bother her.

But 2 hours? good grief!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> you could have him go around the house and secure any loose nails without a hammer


:rofl::rofl:

I love this...a multipurpose tool.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Prudence222 said:


> Supposedly the man lasting a long time before climaxing is a desirable thing but not in my case. When we first got married 28 years ago intercourse or me giving him a blow job would last around 15-30 min which was good for me. Now he can last for up to 2 hours. He sometimes is still inside me and just sorta stops for minutes at a time then starts again and I get sore and its hard to stay turned on. He masterbates for this long aswell almost like he's training himself to last longer. I've told him I would have sex more often if it were quicker but he cant seem to come any sooner. Its gotten to the point when he wants to have sex I avoid it because I just cant take it. Any advice?


Is this all positions?

I can last a good long time in cowgirl or similar, but if it's been a couple of days I struggle to hold back in missionary sometimes.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Prudence222 said:


> Supposedly the man lasting a long time before climaxing is a desirable thing but not in my case. When we first got married 28 years ago intercourse or me giving him a blow job would last around 15-30 min which was good for me. Now he can last for up to 2 hours. He sometimes is still inside me and just sorta stops for minutes at a time then starts again and I get sore and its hard to stay turned on. He masterbates for this long aswell almost like he's training himself to last longer. I've told him I would have sex more often if it were quicker but he cant seem to come any sooner. Its gotten to the point when he wants to have sex I avoid it because I just cant take it. Any advice?


Tell him that over thirty minutes hurts and that you mean it. To stop with the pauses and prolonging it. Those pauses prolong his time before ejaculation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

I know a lot of people tend to exaggerate when it comes to sex and that might be the case here IMO. As a man, I find it to be almost impossible to have intercourse for two hours. If you're doing it correctly, that would be physically exhausting for a man of any age.

Besides, both the man and woman would become so desensitized over that period of time that they would no longer experience any enjoyment from it. 

I've had some marathon sessions in my past but it certainly wasn't frequent and it damn sure never lasted any 2 hours. One of the things that I have noticed as I've gotten older is that sensitivity for both spouses tends to diminish at times.

My W and I started using coconut oil several years back and that stuff is as good as it gets. If that doesn't get you all ready to go then nothing would. Candidly, I would be looking to increase my blood flow or testosterone levels or something because taking even 30 minutes to climax is way too long if you're a man.

As someone said earlier, 10 to 15 minutes is about the most it should ever take where both parties can enjoy maximum benefits and satisfaction. Any longer and you just start getting people sore and disinterested.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

His going for 2 hours is a way of showing off. Great, he's a stud. /golfclap. Can he have multiple ejaculations in one session too? At least 3 would be needed to qualify him as a real stud, and volume counts too.

Maybe your husband can try making love to you sometime.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

foreplay and kinky stuff is my advice. Really rub him A LOT, up to the point of him almost cuming, and then have him insert it for another 5 or 10 minutes of hard sex.

Maybe some visual stuff will help him. Get some kinky lingerie to wear as you have sex.

Maybe try some additional stuff, like when he is close to cuming, play with his nipples roughly....the slight pain may push him over to climax.

He is stopping inside of you to rest his muscles. he is tired from basically doing push ups for 2 hours!

And by all means, use a LOT of lubricant. 

He might be watching too much porn and is getting either mentally or physically desensitized. If so, get him to tone it down.

He might be starting to get some ED. There are things to make his penis hard if that is the case, but do not know any medical stuff to make it more sensitive.

Sex is mainly a mind game....activate his kinky mind and maybe he will be able to climax quicker.

is he taking any weird drugs or over the counter meds/supllements? If so, research if they have any bad sexual side effects! NO pot or drinking before sex...it only desensitizes a man.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Who has 2 free hours a few times a week to have sex? I sure don't! I would tell him that is hurts and he needs to train himself to go quicker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not too long ago, it took me 25 or 30 minutes to orgasm after starting PIV, and my wife started to ask me when I was going to cum at around the 15 minute mark. Somewhere in the 20 to 25 minute span, she asked me to pull out, because she had already had a few orgasms herself, and was getting tired and sore.

She was kind enough to finish me off with her mouth, which only took a few minutes at that point in the process.

I can count the number of women I have known who enjoy having intercourse for more than 30 minutes on one finger.

The OP needs to have a frank discussion with her H about ways in which he can cut down on the time it takes him to orgasm with PIV. Perhaps they can share some activity leading up to PIV that gets him closer to the edge, and they can finish up with a quick 5 or 10 minute round of intercourse.

I know that women who take a long time to orgasm basically do the same thing, they have their man give them oral, or they use a vibe/hand or some other thing to get them to the point where they are close to climax, and that ending it with PIV will often get them there. Same idea, but instead of the woman doing it, he does it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Mostlycontent said:


> I know a lot of people tend to exaggerate when it comes to sex and that might be the case here IMO. As a man, I find it to be almost impossible to have intercourse for two hours. If you're doing it correctly, that would be physically exhausting for a man of any age.
> 
> Besides, both the man and woman would become so desensitized over that period of time that they would no longer experience any enjoyment from it.
> 
> ...


Some of us did it longer not to torture our female partner, but because the feelings of pleasure built up the entire time.

So you would prolong the time before orgasm. 

Most of the women complain about a one minute man who only uses sex to "get off", now this guy has practiced and raised his time to ejaculation and he's being demonized.

Just educate the man that there is a such thing as too long.

That being said, making sex last feels great to me. The pleasure is not in the orgasm, but in the sex act. So I want that to last as long as possible.

Maybe some of us are wired differently were we don't get pleasure from sex, and the only pleasure is during the orgasm...


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Prudence222 said:


> Supposedly the man lasting a long time before climaxing is a desirable thing but not in my case. When we first got married 28 years ago intercourse or me giving him a blow job would last around 15-30 min which was good for me. Now he can last for up to 2 hours. He sometimes is still inside me and just sorta stops for minutes at a time then starts again and I get sore and its hard to stay turned on. He masterbates for this long aswell almost like he's training himself to last longer. I've told him I would have sex more often if it were quicker but he cant seem to come any sooner. Its gotten to the point when he wants to have sex I avoid it because I just cant take it. Any advice?


Its the masterbating as well as the pausing. I'd bet is he cuts out both he wouldnt last more than a few minutes like us mortals.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

roostr said:


> Its the masterbating as well as the pausing. I'd bet is he cuts out both he wouldnt last more than a few minutes like us mortals.


Not true. My best time in the sack came from no manual touching of the genitals unless urination. No masterbation for over 10 years, it was not necessary. It was touched by my females, I always had control as even 17 years old. For some reason it was important to me, and sex felt great so I wanted it to last.

I can last by slight pauses or adjusting my pace to be right below which would make me blow. I choose NOT to orgasm until she is ready for me to. So I control it, just like this guy.

My first time with females is usually great, since the more excited I am, the more control and focus I have over it.

My first time banging my ex wife, I lasted from midnight to 6:30 AM and the only reason we stopped is it was pointless and hurting us both. I orgasmed several times during this session, but we never laid down or stopped, it may have been a 2 minute pause after orgasming.

It was great excersize, but sex is an incredible motivator.

My record for orgasms is nine in a row. My record stood at 5 in college, but with one of my ex's I decided to beat that record.

After about 3 orgasms is pointless, since your ejacing air, and also that the pleasure is not as much.

If you do not blow your load, you can ride the pleasure wave for a long time and it builds feelings of well being in your mind and in your body.

My ejac for distance record is somewhere over 6 ft, as I have blasted past their faces many time in the missionary position, while my genitals are near their genitals.

Some years ago, I got it to where the ejac could be consistently like 3 or 4 ft, and if I practiced I could hit 3 pointers on her cheek in the missionary at complete will..

It's through focus, relaxation, confidence and awareness that it all happens like this.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

It sounds like he's been busy training himself to last longer. Tell him to STOP because it's painful for you and you're hating on sex with him now and will eventually not want it at all. 

If he hasn't been training himself not to orgasm for 2 hours, then he needs to see a urologist for his delayed ejaculation. There could be something wrong with his plumbing or other medical issues. 

High blood pressure, diabetes, smoking, ALCOHOL, prostate issues - all of those can contribute to problems having orgasms.

Is he watching a lot of porn and masturbating a lot? A lot of masturbation can desensitize his penis so it takes longer to come, and the porn images could be desensitizing his mind to actual sex. 

Is he on medications like antidepressants or pain meds? Some meds can also inhibit orgasm or prevent it altogether (anorgasmia).


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

can you just bring up a conversation about it?

ask if he minds if after awhile if he needs more you can finish him with oral or you hands because it get painfull for you or use some lube if it get painfull. or you could use the auxiliary hole.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> can you just bring up a conversation about it?
> 
> ask if he minds if after awhile if he needs more you can finish him with oral or you hands because it get painfull for you or use some lube if it get painfull. or you could use the auxiliary hole.


She could tell the man that it's great he can do it, but it's going to need to be done in 20 or 30 minutes because she's going to start hating it.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

treyvion said:


> She could tell the man that it's great he can do it, but it's going to need to be done in 20 or 30 minutes because she's going to start hating it.


She said she already told him:



Prudence222 said:


> *I've told him I would have sex more often if it were quicker but he cant seem to come any sooner. * Its gotten to the point when he wants to have sex I avoid it because I just cant take it. Any advice?


What does she do now since he still can't come sooner?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

norajane said:


> She said she already told him:
> 
> 
> 
> What does she do now since he still can't come sooner?


He's going to have to figure out a way, harder, faster, different angle, something.

Masterbation and porn doesn't help, it can make the real thing seem not as exciting, and possibly desensitize you.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

yes, have him get a PSA test to see if there is anything seriously wrong with his prostate (the thingie that makes all that spunky white liquid). Its a simple blood test.


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

2 hours will always be 2 long for me. Foreplay included. I would go numb. 

I think most women feel it is their fault if their husband has difficulty in the area of hitting his "O" mark. She will make that known to him in some way, which in turn creates further "O-ing" delay, maybe? Someone said how sex is all in the mind. The male wonders when and the wife does too. Nobody ends up having total fun.

I wonder if the interest would be raised if the husband would be willing to be watched while he played? Maybe both can watch while the other is at play? Help get the juices flowing.


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my wife would take it personally if it took me two hours to finish. This thread makes me a bit nervous to age, that's for sure. At 41, I've never had a problem; if anything, any time I see my wife even remotely revealed, the little general still shows interest.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

Prudence222 said:


> Supposedly the man lasting a long time before climaxing is a desirable thing but not in my case. When we first got married 28 years ago intercourse or me giving him a blow job would last around 15-30 min which was good for me. Now he can last for up to 2 hours. He sometimes is still inside me and just sorta stops for minutes at a time then starts again and I get sore and its hard to stay turned on. He masterbates for this long aswell almost like he's training himself to last longer. I've told him I would have sex more often if it were quicker but he cant seem to come any sooner. Its gotten to the point when he wants to have sex I avoid it because I just cant take it. Any advice?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Just be prepared for the back lash if you cant keep up. It will hit you like a ton of bricks. Also if he is jerking off on the side, tell him to stop.


----------



## Skate Daddy 9 (Sep 19, 2011)

It sounds like he is ejaculating too often, tell him to stop spanking his monkey for a little while and only have sex with him once a week. He will be so backed up that he will not be able to hold out that long. With my wife and I the longer it has been the quicker it is over.


----------



## Prudence222 (Jun 25, 2014)

What do you mean by backlash?


----------



## SeekingEcstasy (Jun 20, 2014)

Big hurry...forgive sentax.
Had this problem. Solved to large degree without wife support.
Explain your problem and offer help.
1. Sensations can dull sensitivity. Think sensitivity and enjoy.
2. Stop solo activity or at least use silicon device that is closer to real.
3. Set time limit and set a timer.
4. Offer multiple times a day and set limit (example: 4 times at least 1 hour between)
5. You decide the method and only one per session (example: oral, hand, or intercourse)
6. Forget the big O. Just enjoy sensations. There is always more.
7. Periodically, forget limits and rules and give him an O.
8. Review and adjust limits weekly.
9.Talk, talk, talk while touching (hold hands, sit in his lap, etc)

Good luck.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

SeekingEcstasy said:


> Big hurry...forgive sentax.
> Had this problem. Solved to large degree without wife support.
> Explain your problem and offer help.
> 1. Sensations can dull sensitivity. Think sensitivity and enjoy.
> ...


All of this makes sense. However her problem was of the man taking so long that she would always be in pain and sex would cease being pleasureable.

So he needs to be able to orgasm when she is ready for him to, and also to shorten many of the sessions intentionally.


----------



## SeekingEcstasy (Jun 20, 2014)

treyvion said:


> All of this makes sense. However her problem was of the man taking so long that she would always be in pain and sex would cease being pleasureable.
> 
> So he needs to be able to orgasm when she is ready for him to, and also to shorten many of the sessions intentionally.


Those suggestions are for training him to be faster. While he is learning she has time limits and choice of method.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

SeekingEcstasy said:


> Big hurry...forgive sentax.
> Had this problem. Solved to large degree without wife support.
> Explain your problem and offer help.
> 
> ...


That is not a bad idea. They make something called a "fleshlight", which is like an artificial vagina for guys to use. Buy him one of those, it will feel exactly like you, so his orgasms will be stimulated by more natural feelings, not rough hand motions. He might be able to learn how to be sensitive again


----------



## SeekingEcstasy (Jun 20, 2014)

murphy5 said:


> That is not a bad idea. They make something called a "fleshlight", which is like an artificial vagina for guys to use. Buy him one of those, it will feel exactly like you, so his orgasms will be stimulated by more natural feelings, not rough hand motions. He might be able to learn how to be sensitive again


That's it. Increasing sensitivity which has been lost. It can be lost any number of ways but solo activity that is frequent and/or long lasting is one way. It's best to stop, thus the multiple times a day to compensate. You might even consider insertion with lots of lub but no in and out movement, just small movements with lots of kissing, caressing, teasing talk and focus on the internal feel of the genital union. use a long time limit for this and tell him sexy stories (read some if necessary to get ideas).


----------



## Lord Summerisle (May 23, 2013)

what the opposite of thinking about baseball?


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Hubby thinks "I don't get sex often enough so I'm going to do whatever it takes to make it last as looooooong as possible when I do."

Wifey thinks "Sex always takes soooooooooo long and hurts me, so why would I want it more often?"

The way to resolve this dilemma is through open communication, and mutual willingness to understand the other partner's needs and adapt to accommodate them.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> That is not a bad idea. They make something called a "fleshlight", which is like an artificial vagina for guys to use. Buy him one of those, it will feel exactly like you, so his orgasms will be stimulated by more natural feelings, not rough hand motions. He might be able to learn how to be sensitive again


It can't feel "exactly" because it is not made out of flesh. Also each womans vagina are different internally. There are several dozen common external configurations of labia and I'm sure there are similar amounts of typical internal configurations.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

using a lot of lube will decrease sensitivity and make him last longer whenever he gets to a point where he stopping he's trying to keep from ejaculating that's when you need to be on top set the pace and don't stop. Tell him you can't stop! Also if the temp in the room is just warm enough to be irritating especially with the exercise added I have taken 1.5-2 hrs and not been able to climax. Have to assure wife its not her. Turn the AC down cooler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

sex is mental and physical... Your husband has trained himself to orgasm after a long period of time.

There is something called IMT...Individualized Mastabutory Technique... ( who thinks of these things...?)

He has learned to orgasm his own way and it doesn't work for you. He needs to stop masturbating. He needs to retrain his body.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

This thread has become comical. Talk about TMI


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.......wife thought ( and maybe still thinks ) that something was wrong with her ....because I could keep at 'attention' for 1 to 2 hrs. She felt as if she wasn't doing something right enough to elicit the 'big o' from me much sooner. 

...... I'm a 'pleaser' ...giving and giving with little to no thought for my own personal satisfaction ...other than being happy that I can please others. I thought that she liked my ability to stay at attention for crazy long episodes ....until she finally at one instance said "ouch" .....

.....it seems that the mental aspects of sex ....can do wonders ( or so I thought) ...or be a problem.


----------



## netaw (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL, i couldn't believe how many replies I read that said let him work on it awhile and join him when he's closer. Was that supposed to be serious advice. If my wife left me in our room to deal with myself for 1.5 hours then took a bath, got some food, or what ever and joined me for the last 30 minutes, i'd be pissed. She's supposed to be part of the whole thing, not come in for the last few minutes. It had to be joking advice. 
First talk to him about it, even show him the thread so he knows you have really been looking up ways to deal with it, so he knows you aren't just trying to be nice. Some guys do think you are supposed to be marathon. They think sex is better that way. Porn even promotes it. Then, Do not leave him to deal with it himself. Try some new things, do a lot of foreplay, watch movies together, what ever you need too, but prolong the actual sex until you've gotten to the point where he's closer. You can also go to the doctor, there are medical reasons why it could take so long. Counselors could help as well. Seriously, don't go make a sandwich , take a bath, hang with friends, surf the web, waiting for him to masturbate to a point he's almost ready for you. Unless that's what he's into.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

maybe. But 2 hours is too long for the Vag. It would have to be 1 1/2 hours of non-PIV sex, then a quickie to finish off.

Guy can watch a lot of porn first, and then when hard come-a-knocking


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Just wanted to add from my previous post BS on your husband's part. Any guy can "rub one out" watching some porn in 15 minutes tops!! 

I personally think he is choosing not to cum because he thinks he is being Mr.Super_Lover or has some complex. I can last until I want to come 99% of the time.

Talk with you hubby and be upfront!! He'll cum faster


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

OhGeesh said:


> Just wanted to add from my previous post BS on your husband's part. Any guy can "rub one out" watching some porn in 15 minutes tops!!
> 
> I personally think he is choosing not to cum because he thinks he is being Mr.Super_Lover or has some complex. I can last until I want to come 99% of the time.
> 
> Talk with you hubby and be upfront!! He'll cum faster


Sex feels great. Not just orgasm, but sex itself produces pleasurable feelings. Some of us would want it to last as long as possible as long as neither of us having something to do, or as long as either of us isn't hurting.

I wouldn't correct him at all. Occasionally you might enjoy this endurance, but you have to convince him that it hurts many of the times and he has to be able to come earlier.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Lord Summerisle said:


> what the opposite of thinking about baseball?


Thinking about sex while playing baseball.

Stretch


----------

